# Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport 43mm



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

Jorg Schauer, owner of Stowa, recently unveiled his new Flieger Klassik Sport, which has been increased in size from 40mm to 43mm. This is Stowa's best selling pilot's watch and is closely modelled on the Luftwaffe B-Uhr.

As Stowa fans know well, the brand is noted for producing reasonably priced, robustly built military style timepieces, and the Flieger Klassik Sport comes in at just *€1,290* including tax, or *€1084.03* tax-free outside of the European Union.









In addition to the size, the water resistance has also been increased so that, in Jorg's own words, _"no matter what activity you do it will be a faithful companion. Hiking, swimming (even diving) or biking - this watch can do it all!"_

The Stowa Flieger Klassik Sport still retains the look of the larger 55mm beobachtungsuhr (B-uhr) originally worn by German airforce navigators during World War II. The increase in size from 40mm to 43mm has been introduced to accommodate the demand for a slightly larger watch.

The name Stowa is derived from the founder Walter Storz, who took the first three letters of his surname and the first two letters of his Christian name and then reversed them to arrive at the brand name. Stowa became one of five companies to supply B-uhr watches to the German Luftwaffe during the war.









The Flieger Klassik Sport is available with two dials choices, the Baumuster A ("Type A") dial with hour numerals, and the Baumuster B dial with both hour and minute numerals. Type A is offered with or without the Stowa logo, with a date at six o'clock being another option.

The new 44mm Flieger Klassik Sport can be ordered directly from the Stowa website.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

For more info you might also have a look into our Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/stowa-newsletter-new-flieger-klassik-sport-launched-2133298.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/just-landed-stowa-klassik-sport-2156970.html


----------

